# Hi, Im new here



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi My names Karl im 20, I Rescued a Black Roan Colt About 4months ago (he is 8 months old know)

When I bought Him, He was basically Wild , He bucked, Reared and Kicked at the dealer who was trying to sell him, (The dealer said he was nasty,) (He wasnt he was Just Terrified of Humans)

So I made the owner move out of the way and just spent an hour getting closer to the horse one stop at a time (every time you moved too near He went insane)

You could count his Every rib, and bone,
After Getting him home I immediatley Called out my local vet,as he had an abcess under his chin, that looked severly infected.

The Vet Came out Gave him a TB shot, and a shot of penacilin,and gave a 5 day course of antibiotics. (and Insisted it was strangles, so we had swabs done)

The swab results came back and it wasnt strangles after all.

He has know put masses of weight on, and is happy, I can do most things with him know (Apart from get his fleece on him LOL)(But in time that will go on)

He Even had his first Hoof Trim yesterday by the Farrier , And didnt even flinch.

Hes So Friendly and loveable


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum and well done for taking great care of him, get some pics up


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

Ill get some photos up as soon as I can for you all to see (I have some from when i first got him, and some of him know


----------



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Well done for rescuing your boy, can't wait to see pics


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hiya and welcome





LolaJas said:


> Welcome to the forum! Well done for rescuing your boy, can't wait to see pics


Thanks for the welcomes, I have know placed a few pictures of him on my profile.

I will upload more.


----------



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

He's a lovely little fella, gorgeous colour


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

LolaJas said:


> He's a lovely little fella, gorgeous colour


Thanks Im considering showing him (Eventually)
Yea Hes Black Roan, gorgoues, Im jut uploading more pictures.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF...hope you enjoy your stay...:thumbup1:


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hey and welcome *


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Hi and welcome to PF...hope you enjoy your stay...:thumbup1:





CavalierClara said:


> *Hey and welcome *


Thanks for the welcomes, I have Added a few more pictures of My Foal up


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Aww Black roan sounds gorgeous!
Good luck with him take it slow and enjoy every moment with him!

Welcome xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

CavGirl said:


> Aww Black roan sounds gorgeous!
> Good luck with him take it slow and enjoy every moment with him!
> 
> Welcome xxxxxxxxx


We do things a day at a time, I enjoy every second i spend with him, (Even when hes naughty)


----------



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you know what breed he is, and what height do you think he'll make?


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

LolaJas said:


> Do you know what breed he is, and what height do you think he'll make?


The Vets and I though he was Appaloosa, And he should Make 14.2-15.3, anywhere inbetween there.


----------

